# Griffith Park, upper loop?



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if the upper loop of Griffith Park is passable?

I rode over Mt. Hollywood Dr. last weekend and one of the gates that had been blocking passage of the upper loop looked open. Last time I tried, though, I remember there being another gate (chain link fence) that was shut.

Thanks,


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Chain link fence? Upper loop? 

Mt Hollywood road between the Zoo / Golf course and the Observatory is almost always passable. The only exceptions I've ever seen is if there is a film crew in there. And even then they let us through once the camera cut.

there are just the 2 gates at either end that you need to get your bike around.





are said:


> Does anyone know if the upper loop of Griffith Park is passable?
> 
> I rode over Mt. Hollywood Dr. last weekend and one of the gates that had been blocking passage of the upper loop looked open. Last time I tried, though, I remember there being another gate (chain link fence) that was shut.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, the Mt. Hollywood road is what I was on last weekend. I'm not 100% certain of the names, but if you look on Google maps you can see the route ... there used to be an upper loop, analogous to the lower loop. Assuming counterclockwise travel, starting from Griffith Park Drive, you'd climb up Mt Hollywood, go down past the observatory, continue on Vt Canyon Road, left onto Commonwealth Canyon Dr, left onto Vista del Valle dr, which would then connect up with Mt Hollywood near the top. There used to be (still are?) chain link fences on Vista del Valle Dr that would prevent you from making it all the way back to Mt Hollywood Dr. From the top it looked like one of these fences was open. I'm curious if anyone knows about the other.

Thanks


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

The last time I did this route (which was several years ago), the road surface was in such deplorable condition, I decided it wasn't worth it and haven't been back. There doesn't seem to be any funds to repair these little-used roads in the park. The most that it seems we can hope for is the once-every-couple-of-years sweeper truck that cleans Mt. Hollywood Dr.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The fires from a several years ago caused the closure of that loop. I don't know if it ever got reopened.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

We ride this loop every Wednesay afternoon, from Larhmont Newstand to Griffith Park behind the golf course/zoo up to the Observatory then down to Las Feliz then back to Western. Nice ride. no cars until you hit Los Feliz and Western.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Is the road quality still crap at the very top? It's been years since I road that.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Road quality is rutted at the top and several others. However the clean up the debris after the rains. the road down to Los Feliz is smooth and in good shape..


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally got to do the Observatory today. Started at Zoo Drive, up Mt. Hollywood to the observatory then down Vermont Canyon to Los Feliz and back around to Riverside Drive. Nice ride. Mt. Hollywood was great because of no cars, thought it would be steeper though. 

Didn't get a chance to do the Hollywood sign. Maybe next time. 

What are some of the steeper paved roads in the area? Looking for something a little more challenging.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> What are some of the steeper paved roads in the area? Looking for something a little more challenging.


Try Sunset Plaza from Sunset north to the top out at Wonderland Ave. It's an even 1000' of climbing in 3 miles without a flat spot on it. It's the longest unbroken climb I have found in the Hollywood Hills. If that's not enough, drop Wonderland to Green Valley and turn uphill. Green Valley is about 20% and wrecks me every time. You can meander past the Mulholland Tennis Club on Skyline and get out to Mulholland between Laurel and Coldwater.

Another steep ride is Mt. Olympus, but it's shorter than Sunset Plaza.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

rcordray said:


> Try Sunset Plaza from Sunset north to the top out at Wonderland Ave. It's an even 1000' of climbing in 3 miles without a flat spot on it. It's the longest unbroken climb I have found in the Hollywood Hills. If that's not enough, drop Wonderland to Green Valley and turn uphill. Green Valley is about 20% and wrecks me every time. You can meander past the Mulholland Tennis Club on Skyline and get out to Mulholland between Laurel and Coldwater.
> 
> Another steep ride is Mt. Olympus, but it's shorter than Sunset Plaza.


I'm not familiar with the area (from the South Bay), but I have ridden Nichols Canyon. Where is Sunset Plaza in relation to Nichols Canyon?

By the way, I appreciate the info.

Found Sunset Plaza. Looks pretty damn challenging  See if I can convince my riding buddies to give it a try next Tuesday. 

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Sunset Plaza is a north-south residential street found west of Laurel Canyon (which is west of Nichols Canyon.)
It's between Laurel and Coldwater, which are two of the few cross-mountain thoroughfares that connect the Hollywood side with the San Fernando Valley.

Another area worth exploring is the Lake Hollywood area. This is found down in a recess literally just below the Hollywood sign. You can access it off of Barham Blvd. or off the Mulholland bridge that crosses over the 101/Hollywood Freeway. All access roads into and out of the Lake Hollywood reservoir are painfully steep.

With careful map study, you can connect Lake Hollywood to the Griffith Observatory using all side-canyon residential roads and never having to drop down to busy boulevards like Franklin. I have a lightly-traveled route that connects Barham to Lake Hollywood to Beachwood Cyn to Bronson Cyn to Fern Dell Cyn to the Observatory. You can make it a grand loop by then going up over Mt. Hollywood, drooping down to Griffith Park at Travel Town, back on Forest Lawn to Barham.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

rcordray said:


> Sunset Plaza is a north-south residential street found west of Laurel Canyon (which is west of Nichols Canyon.)
> It's between Laurel and Coldwater, which are two of the few cross-mountain thoroughfares that connect the Hollywood side with the San Fernando Valley.
> 
> Another area worth exploring is the Lake Hollywood area. This is found down in a recess literally just below the Hollywood sign. You can access it off of Barham Blvd. or off the Mulholland bridge that crosses over the 101/Hollywood Freeway. All access roads into and out of the Lake Hollywood reservoir are painfully steep.
> ...


I did find Sunset Plaza, looks really good. Probably try that next week (if I can convince my buddies). We'll have to check out the routes you just posted while we're there. Thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

rcordray said:


> Try Sunset Plaza from Sunset north to the top out at Wonderland Ave. It's an even 1000' of climbing in 3 miles without a flat spot on it. It's the longest unbroken climb I have found in the Hollywood Hills. If that's not enough, drop Wonderland to Green Valley and turn uphill. Green Valley is about 20% and wrecks me every time. You can meander past the Mulholland Tennis Club on Skyline and get out to Mulholland between Laurel and Coldwater.
> 
> Another steep ride is Mt. Olympus, but it's shorter than Sunset Plaza.


My sister lives on Greenvalley Rd. I've driven it often. I've never had the inclination to ride it. Steep! Narrow!


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> I did find Sunset Plaza, looks really good. Probably try that next week (if I can convince my buddies). We'll have to check out the routes you just posted while we're there. Thanks.


Near the top of Sunset Plaza you will encounter a puzzling sign:
_Road Removed From Public Service_
Ignore it.
There is some landowner dispute that has been going on since the 1970's, but everyone ignores the sign and continues. I've never been hassled up there and I see cars driving through and people walking their dogs all the time. The section in dispute is between Appian Way and Wonderland.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Mapei said:


> My sister lives on Greenvalley Rd. I've driven it often. I've never had the inclination to ride it. Steep! Narrow!


I save Greenvalley for when I've been bad and really need to punish myself.
It's always a shameful reminder that I need to lose some weight and climb more.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*night climbs*



rcordray said:


> I save Greenvalley for when I've been bad and really need to punish myself.
> It's always a shameful reminder that I need to lose some weight and climb more.


If anyone feels frisky on Thursday nights and can stay out on a school night, we do most of the climbs listed here; Sunset Plaza, Nichols, HW Sign, even Runyon Cyn... at night. Its a blast and the views are usually pretty great. 

We meet at the Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf across from the North Hollywood Red line Metro station at 8:00pm every Thurs. 

The pace can get... spicy at times. 

Bar / beer stop directly following the route :thumbsup:


----------

